# should i trade?



## slimshady2884 (Aug 8, 2004)

I have a 1992 Honda Prelude 2.2L 4-speed automatic with 214,000 miles. It needs a new rear quarter panel and a front fender...bad accident. The transmission went in it yesterday. I could either repair the vehicle or trade it for a 1986 Nissan 300ZX V6 no turbo automatic, with no visible body damage and no known problems. I price the 300z on NADA.com and it priced average retail of 2495. I priced the Prelude as well, which booked for 3995 at average value. I estimate based on people i know who will help me fix the prelude that it will cost about 1000 to fix.... should i trade the prelude for the 300z or should i fix the prelude?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Be no question in my mind.........


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is the deal, you will lose your gas mileage, but gain alot of power. And you will have a nice looking good running car. The early 90's preludes have alot of maintanence after they have over 200,000 on them, like ball joints front and rear, top and bottom, and t-belt...etc. Whereas the 300zx doesn't have nearly as much that will have to be replaced unless it hasn't been taken care of. 

Although I would check into if it has had a T-belt done, and do a water pump at the same time, if you are already in there.

But it is your decision.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't dealt with a NA auto but I have a turbo and manual and the inital maintence is a @(#$* but once you get past that (if you even have any) it's smooth sailing


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ditto- I had some tranny problems to figure out, the autos do kinda suck- but I wouldnt trade my auto for the world- I think that car is awesome! It has been way more reliable then expected! ON TOP OF THAT- NOT MANY PEOPLE HAVE ONE- EVERYONE HAS A PRELUDE- THEYRE LIKE ASSHOLES! Z's are awesome- I have 45-60 year old guys pull up to me all the time complimenting it- its nice to have them compliment you on your choice of vehicle then just pulling up next to you in your 91 nx with nitrous and other bullshit and think youre just some other ass with a rice burner. Plus- t-tops


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

When we had our Supra everyone used to stop and say like "HELL YEAH!" Then we would rev up and let the blow off valves do their job


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You Dummy, What Has That Got To Do With Keeping It Real Dog? Lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> You Dummy, What Has That Got To Do With Keeping It Real Dog? Lol


Moh real fo shizzle den yo automatic havin ass-nugget , dawg .


----------

